# Swedish City Of Woodworking Lesbians!



## starringemma (Aug 15, 2012)

When I first seen this I thought "where do I sign up?

*READ MORE:*
http://www.theawl.com/2009/10/china-reveals-secret-swedish-city-of-woodworking-lesbians

*Chinese media have confirmed what we in the West suspected all along: that concealed in the northern Swedish woods is a city of 25,000 women, many of whom have turned to Sapphic love to satiate their natural Scandinavian sexual desires. According to news agancy Xinhua, the all-female enclave is called 'Chako Paul City', and was founded in 1820 by a 'wealthy widow'. The city is guarded by two blonde sentries who prevent men from entering. Those chaps who do unwisely attempt to force the issue risk being 'beaten half to death' by Nordic gender police.*


----------



## Dusty56 (Apr 20, 2008)

Hmmmmm…..


----------



## IrreverentJack (Aug 13, 2010)

That must explain all those male Chinese tourists wandering around above the Arctic Circle. I bet the Swedes have had a few hoots over this. The Chinese media must be fighting for position with The Onion or Fox News. Here's a sort of documentary on it. Personally, I think 25,000 women would have found a nicer climate. -Jack


----------



## MonteCristo (May 29, 2012)

Reminds me of the comment Kenny Roberts once uttered " I can't comment on anything that stupid".


----------



## mbs (May 8, 2010)

25,000 women? That would be one big cat fight. I've never heard of 3 adult women living together in harmony let alone 25K.


----------



## bondogaposis (Dec 18, 2011)

It must be true, I read it on the internet.


----------



## tomd (Jan 29, 2008)

We will be sad to see you go Emma, better wear some warm clothes.


----------



## vikingcape (Jan 3, 2013)

I wonder if my family is aware of this?


----------



## PittsburghTim (Jan 16, 2012)

I have always thought that I am a lesbian trapped in a man's body. This would be like heaven to me.

Just hope their periods are synchronized.


----------



## CharlieM1958 (Nov 7, 2006)

Katdaddy: Do you mean like "What do 25,000 lesbians know about wood?"


----------



## Dusty56 (Apr 20, 2008)

Why am I picturing Peggy Bundy as their Exhalted Ruler / Queen Bee , sitting on the couch , eating Bon Bons ?










And perhaps , Marcy Darcy , as Second Fiddle.


----------



## TopamaxSurvivor (May 2, 2008)

I wonder if there is a Scandinavian LJ brave enough to check this out and report back to us?


----------



## starringemma (Aug 15, 2012)

*"We will be sad to see you go Emma, better wear some warm clothes."*

I grew up in northern Wisconsin, I have a lot of warm clothes.


----------



## starringemma (Aug 15, 2012)

MonteCristo,
*Reminds me of the comment Kenny Roberts once uttered " I can't comment on anything that stupid".*

You think woodworking is stupid?


----------



## Howie (May 25, 2010)

Emma, you really should learn to shoot either with your right eye or both eyes open.


----------



## teejk (Jan 19, 2011)

I guess we know why lathes are in such short supply.


----------



## starringemma (Aug 15, 2012)

Howie,

That is my right eye… and doth my eyes are open.


----------



## JGM0658 (Aug 16, 2011)

25000 menstruation periods in sync, doubtful they still have 25000 after the first month this happens.


----------



## starringemma (Aug 15, 2012)

Jorge,

The documentary on this city of 25,000 lesbian woodworkers shows and interviews about 8 women… I think it's a hoax.


----------



## JGM0658 (Aug 16, 2011)

I think it's a hoax.

Ya think?!?.... ;-)


----------



## TopamaxSurvivor (May 2, 2008)

R U sure that isn't where the Amazons went?


----------



## RussellAP (Feb 21, 2012)

I worked on computers for years and I remember seeing a photo set on one of them of a bunch of naked women something like 40 or 50 of them in one shot, clearing out trees and lumber. They all had hard hats and tool belts, some with chainsaws and others with axes and hatchets, but all totally nude. It was not a pretty sight, nor was it staged. Just something to think about.

I sure hope that wasn't a dream I had.


----------



## starringemma (Aug 15, 2012)

Jorge, 
The part when they beat up the horny guy trying to sneak into the city is what gave it way. They had footage of him sneaking threw the woods mumbling about how horny he was before the lesbian guards even detected an intruder… How does that work?

...and there isn't any guy sexy enough to convert 25,000 bull ************************* into penis loving nymphos.


----------



## JGM0658 (Aug 16, 2011)

and there isn't any guy sexy enough to convert 25,000 bull ************************* into penis loving nymphos.

Well I don't know, I am sure trying would be fun for the guy…


----------



## JGM0658 (Aug 16, 2011)

BTW, did you post that pic of you with the gun at the site you were banned from? If you did and told them you knew how to fish and skin a deer, you should not be surprised you got attention from the guys….


----------



## starringemma (Aug 15, 2012)

Yeah, I have that as my desktop.

Here's a link to it.

WARNING! DO NOT OPEN LINK IN FRONT OF YOUR WIFE OR BOSS!
http://3.bp.blogspot.com/-xw_PorOKGmU/UAljikVQ6jI/AAAAAAAALxw/CAByNkLlruA/s1600/zdjeciepelne53955lodzartcenter.jpg

This is a classy nude photo and doesn't fall under the description of pornography.


----------



## starringemma (Aug 15, 2012)

Jorge,

Maybe if this is your idea of having fun.










I don't remember if I said said that i know who to fish and skin a deer.


----------



## Howie (May 25, 2010)

Emma,if you shoot like that be sure to use a low recoil gun. My old M-14 would have broken your nose.

Nice pic of the "girls"


----------



## Roger Clark aka Rex (Dec 30, 2008)

Just imagine, that pace in Sweden has got to be the wood dildo capital of the world. Be interesting to know about fit and finish and timber preferences.
The things you learn on LJs .


----------



## MonteCristo (May 29, 2012)

*MonteCristo, Reminds me of the comment Kenny Roberts once uttered " I can't comment on anything that stupid".

You think woodworking is stupid?
*

Your point being ?


----------



## CharlieM1958 (Nov 7, 2006)

While I understand that nudists feel most comfortable in a "natural" state, performing hard physical labor with all that bare skin exposed is just plain stupid.

I'd be happy to stand around and watch, mind you, but it's still stupid.


----------



## DKV (Jul 18, 2011)

Emma, you are truly the pied piper of old men with imaginations…


----------



## Roger Clark aka Rex (Dec 30, 2008)

DK, well you should know, old man.


----------



## DKV (Jul 18, 2011)

We all got sucked in dreaming of times past…


----------



## starringemma (Aug 15, 2012)

Pied piper?
I'm going to have to google that now. If I remember right wasn't the pied piper a guy who played a flute while rats followed him down the streets of town?


----------



## bandit571 (Jan 20, 2011)

Yep, and when the residents failed to pay the guy, he lead all the rats back into town. Something about "Birds (Rats) of a Feather" , I guess.


----------



## BRAVOGOLFTANGO (Nov 30, 2012)

Meh, seems legit…this chinese lady has a horn afterall.


----------



## Smitty_Cabinetshop (Mar 26, 2011)

Nice story!


----------



## mojapitt (Dec 31, 2011)

I am resonably convinced that all of you have waaaaaaaaay too much time on your hands.


----------



## DKV (Jul 18, 2011)

But Monte, it's our time and hands. No?


----------



## CharlieM1958 (Nov 7, 2006)

Monte, my wife tells me that all the time.


----------



## madts (Dec 30, 2011)

This has to be the wackiest thread I have ever read. This place is not far from the town called Haparanda at the northern end of the Bay of Bothnia.


----------



## Roger Clark aka Rex (Dec 30, 2008)

Stick around madts, there's more to come.


----------



## starringemma (Aug 15, 2012)

These kind of things happen all the time in Northern Wisconsin.


----------



## bandit571 (Jan 20, 2011)

Any Boone's Farm Hangover today? Only thing worse are the ones by Little Kings. 7 oz bottles, drink them by the case, suffer all the next week…


----------



## teejk (Jan 19, 2011)

yup Emma…several stories everyday about similar incidents in gay pubs (Superior seems to be the worst…a lot of gay pubs there owing to it's cultural diversity). Hurley comes in a close second.


----------



## CharlieM1958 (Nov 7, 2006)

A man dressed as a Snickers bar?

How could she resist? He was EYE CANDY.

ba-da-bing!


----------



## Roger Clark aka Rex (Dec 30, 2008)

Wow Charlie, you snuk up on that one.


----------



## Roger Clark aka Rex (Dec 30, 2008)

The shame of all this is that people go to these places to be with friends of any persuasion and share some premium time. I hate it when people who just attend to cause trouble and dictate think themselves as God Almighty.


----------



## starringemma (Aug 15, 2012)

Bandit,
Yeah, with that and a breakfast of peppered beef jerky and pizza rolls I'm keeping a small bucket near by until it passes.

teejk, 
Superior is a great city! Drummond isn't all that far from there. Very beautiful area.

Charlie,
Good one!

Rex,


----------



## teejk (Jan 19, 2011)

read the headline again Roger…the Sumo knew the woman that waved at the snickers guy. these aren't english soccer hooligans out to pick a fight.


----------



## teejk (Jan 19, 2011)

emma…I spent a lot of job-related time in Superior and Ashland. My post was "in jest" (as was yours). Other than a few spots (I hear that Seely has gone artsy-farsy), you would never see that story reported in northern Wisconsin.

You might see some incidents with bikers though when the temps get above 32F.


----------



## Roger Clark aka Rex (Dec 30, 2008)

teejk, well I did not read all of it, basically I get fed up with all the stupid reporting.
Whatever people choose to be is *their* choice and I'm happy with it and I'll be friends. You have to respect each other in this world.
The only "thing" I have about the Gay/alternative lifestyle people is that (to me) their relationship should not be called a marriage, something else like Union or whatever will suffice and all the legal responsibilities should apply.

Maybe if it was a Union, you can call them Teamsters - 

Be who you are.


----------



## starringemma (Aug 15, 2012)

teejk,
We would often go to taverns of Friday nights such as The Loon Saloon for fish. The taverns in Northern Wisconsin are about as rough neck as rest homes.


----------



## SCOTSMAN (Aug 1, 2008)

NO please don't mock it is true but actually 2.5 million women not 25 thousand .My sister has slept with everyone of them sadly it has taken a toll on here health.Her gynecologist said she was suffering from slack Alice syndrome as he said it there was an echo. Alistair


----------



## BRAVOGOLFTANGO (Nov 30, 2012)

[email protected]…new one for the database…thanks Roger. I don't even remember the topic of this thread…homosexual asian Paul Bunyan women or something like that….


----------



## teejk (Jan 19, 2011)

emma…think you are right…the Northwoods has become "pussified". Influx of the "Sota crackers" I think. Sad…but I still seem to find spots where it's like the good old days. Heading up to the Hayward area in a few weeks…supposedly to go ice fishing…can pretty much guarantee that somebody will get in a fight and there will be no sumo or snickers bar costumes. if not, Phipps Tavern has cheap beer.


----------



## Roger Clark aka Rex (Dec 30, 2008)

BRAVOGOLFTANGO, I do try, sometimes the fun bits are hidden


----------



## BRAVOGOLFTANGO (Nov 30, 2012)

ROGER - I hear ya on the fun bits being "hidden" sometimes. My take is "hidden fun is just well worded wisdom".


----------



## starringemma (Aug 15, 2012)

teejk,

Many taverns in Northern Wisconsin stopped serving deer because they can't handle their booze and end up trashing the place.


----------



## bandit571 (Jan 20, 2011)

We get a few of them around here, too. mainly they try to either go to school, or try to get a beer at the local Speedway…

Note: They WILL come through any glass door, too.


----------



## teejk (Jan 19, 2011)

emma…that deer looks better behaved than the locals at the Moccasin bar in Hawyard…and probably has just as much cash.


----------



## Dal300 (Aug 4, 2011)

Years ago I, and my pregnant next exwife use to deliver unfinished furniture all over the midwest to the east coast.
We got one load to a town somewhere NW of Chicago my SW of Rockford and not far from the WI border.

It was set up by lesbians, for lesbians and the city administration was by lesbians. I doubt there were more than a dozen men in the whole town.

While I was unloading my wife started having pains and the whole warehouse gathered around her.
I tried to get in to see if I could help and was told very tersely that I needed to unload the truck….. by myself.
Soon a female doctor came in, checked her and hd her hauled to the hospital in a nearby city.

I am not naming names or giving exact directions, but those were the most caring women I've ever seen.

That was in June 1984. My son was born in July 1984. The prompt attention of the women there helped keep my son from being spontaneously aborted.

Just my two cents.


----------

